# L.G thrown to the road found better for $50.00



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello.
I've OWNED an L.G Blue-Ray. Model #BD-350C.
It always proved be slight fussy on certain DVD's. New one's as well.
In the last 3 months it has been just awful. 
I would actually pull up a chair and try to load and reload and load and reload and load and reload. Tap the machine at 300 cycles and then shake it a few more. Sometimes it worked.
The last episode of it's life it seagulled the DVD and consumed it forever. 
The transport would not open.

I became very upset. I'm the idiot type that will put up with much until I can take it no longer.
I threw the Player onto the road.
Problem solved. 
Anyway.
I went out looking for a B.R Player.
I looked for the most pop. names first.
I cannot believe how they build these machines nowadays?!
They had the size and mass of a couple of pack of cigarettes...... Totally disappointed.
I feel that there is a size and weight limitation on an appliance that you spend good money for.
So I read and read.
One machine besides the - OPPO- can't do it now Divorce's are expensive; grabbed me.
I found a mint condition hardly used Panasonic DMP-BD80.
Wow. What a machine! The color. The clarity. The pic. astounded me.
With a weight of over 5.5pounds and a beefy remote with decent features.
I finally lucked out.
Top it off..$50 bucks.
I will keep an eye open on Panasonic from now one.

and it does play every dvd that the L.G wouldn't.
exept for the one that is still in the destroyed L.G.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got all Sony Blu-ray players in my home. And they all work well for me. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good call on the Panasonic. It is decidedly one of the brands we recommend the most as they have a good track record of supporting legacy models with Firmware Updates. FW Updates is something that LG really seems to not be good about doing.

As if physical media did not have enough problems due to the rapid adoption of streaming media, many blockbuster BD/DVD releases are often saddled with more attempts at encryption. It is often these titles that require FW Updates across the spectrum. A big reason why so many of us are so high on OPPO is the speed in which they release FW for BD's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have LG, Panasonic, and Sony players. The Panasonic is easily the best in several ways, but the LG is not bad. Weight has little to do with it. Any brand can have a dud but Panasonic does seem to be building quality products these days, relative to others.


----------

